# problems connecting to a network



## donmaico (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi, hope I am in the right forum .By portable I assume that mens mobile routers like the one i recently bought to use with my tablets away from my existing network. Its a Huawei E586 which I acquired via Amazon .
I also bought pre loaded sim and I thought once I attached and connected to my Mac OS X 10.10.1, everything would be plain sailing.It hasn't been. I got as far as having the associated network called My Broadband -e72e (together with the ISP Talk Talk one i use regularly ) available but it doesnt "join".
Every time i try to it tells me that "a problem has occurred ,the webpage couldn't be loaded", which i can understands because an icon associated with My Broadband which sits on my Dock, shows me "Safari cannot connect with the server" every time I click on it, so its effectively useless. I am therefore wondering if its a sim issue.
My tablets needless to say, does not work either and the mobile sim shows "no network" in its window .Anyone got any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

donmaico said:


> hi, hope i am in the right forum.... Anyone got any suggestions? Thanks


you are not....
Different forum...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Woodworking routers, we are. Check the title on the home page. But welcome anyway.


----------



## donmaico (Jan 12, 2015)

oh dear sorry, should have read more closely before jumping the gun.duh!


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

But now you are here , why not check out some of the threads . You may never leave !



Rog


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

donmaico said:


> oh dear sorry, should have read more closely before jumping the gun.duh!


There are a lot of knowledgeable folks here, some of whom, may be able to help. Stick around and see if they drop in with some help for ya.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello Michael. Plug into your new modem/router using a cable, prolly usb. Attach to your puter. Use your browser to access the router control panel at 192.168.1.1. User name and password are both default at "Admin". Follow control panel menu to set up your network SSID and Passphrase (or password). If you can set to permit only specified MAC address, that is most desirable for security. Add your devices MAC addresses. Save and you should be good to go. You also should have choice of security encryptions. Once you are setup wirelessly, you will no longer need the cable. Choose the most secure that works on your network. Then go to a computer router device forum. Cheers!!!


----------



## donmaico (Jan 12, 2015)

thanks all of you .I finally managed to get my issue sorted


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

donmaico said:


> thanks all of you .I finally managed to get my issue sorted


Now go do a woodworking project and come back and show us. We love bringing new folks into the fold.

Bill


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

schnewj said:


> Now go do a woodworking project and come back and show us. We love bringing new folks into the fold.
> 
> Bill


I am glad that the product didn't make the personal care line! that would be a solution to getting rid of hair before balding was a problem


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

RMIGHTY1 said:


> Hello Michael. Plug into your new modem/router using a cable, prolly usb. Attach to your puter. Use your browser to access the router control panel at 192.168.1.1


Ray it's been a while , but I always accessed my Routers with 192.168.0.1 . 
Does that brand of router use a differant IP ?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

RainMan1 said:


> Ray it's been a while , but I always accessed my Routers with 192.168.0.1 .
> Does that brand of router use a differant IP ?


192.168.1.1 works for most I've used. Your manual should tell you for sure though!


----------



## donmaico (Jan 12, 2015)

you wouldn't want to see my wood working "skills"


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

RainMan1 said:


> Ray it's been a while , but I always accessed my Routers with 192.168.0.1 .
> Does that brand of router use a differant IP ?


Hi Rick. Different manufacturers use different access IP's. The one mentioned in the OP required the one given. User ID's and default passwords also vary by manufacturer. Once the router bios is accessed, you can change it to any properly formatted IP.

Cheers!!!


----------

